# *Spoilers* Newly added seasonal items



## Heyden (May 1, 2020)

Not sure if this has been posted but a few new seasonal items have been added into the game for: 
Children’s Day (Japanese holiday)
- Handmade crown
- Handmade clothes
Mother’s Day
- Mother’s Day Thank You Mug Cup
Father’s Day
- Father’s Day Thank You Mug Cup
Summer solstice (upcoming for northern hemisphere)
-Summer-solstice crown
Winter solstice (upcoming for southern hemisphere)
-Winter-solstice sweater
Museum event
-Fish plaque
-Insect plaque
-Fossil plaque




__





						【あつ森 リーク】アップデート(Ver1.11.0)のデータ解析最新情報【アプデ予想】 - あつ森まとめ速報
					






					xn--l8ji3gbx6a6c5c4gu983d.com
				




And the wedding event furniture (already seen but)




__





						【あつ森 ジューンブライドイベント(2021)】ウェディングシリーズ家具一覧と入手方法 - あつ森まとめ速報
					






					xn--l8ji3gbx6a6c5c4gu983d.com


----------



## cheezu (May 1, 2020)

How do we obtain these?


----------



## Dormire (May 1, 2020)

cheezu said:


> How do we obtain these?


We have access to the Mother's Day mug in the Nook Shopping (ABD) special goods, third tab.

Children's Day, I believe is exclusive to Japan.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 1, 2020)

Dormire said:


> We have access to the Mother's Day mug in the Nook Shopping (ABD) special goods, third tab.
> 
> Children's Day, I believe is exclusive to Japan.


exclusive items? i'm so ready to pay ridiculous prices lol, wouldn't be surprised if those end up being the new hot item everywhere lol


----------



## Dormire (May 1, 2020)

Arithmophobia17 said:


> exclusive items? i'm so ready to pay ridiculous prices lol, wouldn't be surprised if those end up being the new hot item everywhere lol


It's probably the same thing as NL. We have Korea-exclusive and Japan-exclusive. Since Children's Day is a JP holiday and not international...yeah...


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 1, 2020)

I hope at least the solstice items are international. That aunflower crown looks really cute. I guess we’ll find out soon enough.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 1, 2020)

Dormire said:


> It's probably the same thing as NL. We have Korea-exclusive and Japan-exclusive. Since Children's Day is a JP holiday and not international...yeah...


yeah, but i do hope that a bunch of people sell their items on here or discord or something, if not this year then next year if the holiday items are all the same


----------



## Dormire (May 1, 2020)

Arithmophobia17 said:


> yeah, but i do hope that a bunch of people sell their items on here or discord or something, if not this year then next year if the holiday items are all the same


I'm sure there will be people who are willing to sell! (Hopefully!)
It might be rocky and difficult since the game just released but we'll get there.


----------



## Megina (May 1, 2020)

Oh man I NEED that Sunflower Crown... ;A;


----------



## xara (May 1, 2020)

can’t wait to pay millions of bells for region exclusive items again


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 1, 2020)

Oh, does this mean Mother’s day and Father’s day will return as “events”? (And by that I mean, getting letters lol)


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (May 1, 2020)

It would be annoying if they made them exclusive considering a ton of countries have a children's day. I won't be surprised though if they are.


----------



## Dormire (May 1, 2020)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> It would be annoying if they made them exclusive considering a ton of countries have a children's day. I won't be surprised though if they are.


I'm pretty sure there will be exclusives because the Mother's Day mug has a gray tag that says "Intl." in the Nook Shopping's "Seasonal" section. Any country-exclusive would have it's own respective tags.


----------



## mayor-mykel (May 15, 2020)

Heyden said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but a few new seasonal items have been added into the game for:
> Children’s Day (Japanese holiday)
> - Handmade crown
> - Handmade clothes
> ...


Would anyone be willing to sell a summer solstice crown?? I know it’s a long shot, but I could pay in bells or nmts!


----------



## Antonio (May 15, 2020)

The plagues are a must.


----------



## cheezu (May 15, 2020)

My question is: How are people getting their hands on the wedding items already?
I've actually seen people doing giveaways for them.


----------



## sunchild (May 15, 2020)

the handmade crown that's japan exclusive is really cute, but i know it's gonna be a pain in the butt to get lmao


----------



## wearebap (May 15, 2020)

wait sooooo us US players wont have childrens day in our games?


----------



## mirukushake (May 15, 2020)

The English description of the Children's Day items is "*International* Children's Day" so I doubt they are region-exclusive. I have a Japanese game and Children's Day was almost 2 weeks ago, and I did not get the items in my game and there was no official news about them.

Any Children's Day or Wedding items you see are hacked in (since the data exists in the game, just not accessible by normal means)


----------

